# Distance between EMT conduit and waterline



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

No distance. Use compression fittings if you’re concerned.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

As long as your EMT is not touching copper there is no actual distance I am aware of.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

I would tape the copper if the distance is less than an inch. Just my thoughts. I protect copper from other metals when ever there could be an issue.


----------



## Niels (Oct 6, 2020)

Niels said:


> Hi All.
> 
> I have a problem regarding distance between EMT condu it and waterline ( hot water ) in a house project.
> What are the correct distance ?.
> Thanks in advance


Thanks for the help.
Just got told that NEC had something regarding minimum distance for electric wires in EMT conduit, and hot water pipes


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

How hot and how close? 
Hot water is not the same thing as water pipes.
In residential your temps are not all that hot but if the electrical conduit is with in an inch for several feet, you might want to take the temp derate of the conductors. 
The amount of load to the rated max wire capacity would factor in.

Where I live doing exterior risers for electrical services we commonly use the next size of wire to include the triple digits which happen for about 5 months of the year.


----------



## Niels (Oct 6, 2020)

SWDweller said:


> How hot and how close?
> Hot water is not the same thing as water pipes.
> In residential your temps are not all that hot but if the electrical conduit is with in an inch for several feet, you might want to take the temp derate of the conductors.
> The amount of load to the rated max wire capacity would factor in.
> ...


Well their crossing 2 times on i 30 ft distance where they are almost touching. The water pipe only carries normal fossett water, so max 60 C


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Insulate the water pipe for sure, A google search does not tell me what fossett water is, so I have no clue other than 60 C is 140 F. Which is hotter than my domestic hot water.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

faucet water
he's in a different country; translation


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Is there an issue that is making you look into this? There is no nec rule that sets a distance between water pipes and conduit.


----------



## Yankee77 (Oct 5, 2020)

Niels said:


> Thanks for the help.
> Just got told that NEC had something regarding minimum distance for electric wires in EMT conduit, and hot water pipes


See 358.14


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

358.14 Dissimilar metals and galvanic action is not just restricted to EMT. 
RMC and copper plumbing in direct contact will also create electrolysis.
When a plumber is transitioning from copper to galvanized water pipe he would use a dielectric union.

There are rules for clearances of water lines around an electrical service and it's dedicated space.
Pipe over panel


----------

